# Live well quesiton



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm fishing in a bass club this year from my Kenner CC. It only has one 19 gallon bait well on the front of the console. I've kept 3 or 4 nice bass alive in it for a few hoursbut I'm not sure how 20lbs might due over the course of 7 or8 hours. I have a 94 quart cooler under my leaning post that I won't to make into asecond live well. My question... Would filling the cooler with water and continually recirculating the water with apumpthat sprays jets down into the water be enough to keep a few bass alive or do I need to rig something up that brings in new lake water and drains from the top? I know the second choice would be the best but it would be difficult to rig up running a tube from the lake to the cooler and then a discharge tube. what's your thoughts?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The problem with just ricirculating same water is it overheats and kills bait/fish quicker, you would at least need to find a way to keep it cool as well, but a fill from overboard would be far better.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *lobsterman (2/23/2010)*The problem with just ricirculating same water is it overheats and kills bait/fish quicker, you would at least need to find a way to keep it cool as well, but a fill from overboard would be far better.




Ive noticed that too. And also, recirculating same old water eventually it gets all foamy and you cant see shit! lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rejuvenade and Ice.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got two things for you. first, I would suggest getting something other than a cooler. Second, I want to know where you will catch 20 lbs of Bass??? 

NJD


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

You need something with rounded corners. The rounder the better. coolers make poor containers for live fish.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *nojerseydevil (2/23/2010)* I've got two things for you. first, I would suggest getting something other than a cooler. Second, I want to know where you will catch 20 lbs of Bass???
> 
> NJD


Guntersville. Almost year round you need 18 to 20lbs to place in a one day tournament. I have a friend that's a guide on the lake and he won a tourament there last year with almost 30lbs. Guntersville is the proably the best bass lake in the country. I personal have not caught 5 fish for 20lbs there yet, but I had an after noon there last May when I caught 10 to 15 fish in about an hour and the smallest was about 2.5lbs. All on top water and all were within 30 yards of each other. If you've never been and like to catch big large mouth you should go.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

follow up to above:

*Lake Guntersville*'s reputation as one of America's best bass lakes is more than safe tonight. 

What a day of fishing it was at the Tennessee Reservoir Thursday, the opening day of the *Bassmaster Elite Southern Challenge*.

Anglers throughout the 100-man roster whacked the big bass Thursday with several reporting that they had such huge catches an hour into the tournament they simply quit fishing early and went boat riding. Seriously.


How good was it? Texas' *Zell Rowland* posted a 20-pound, 12-ounce catch for a 4-pound average but that was only good enough for 50th place. It was one of Rowland's better one-day catches in his long career but he now finds himself in jeopardy of not making the 50-angler cut at the end of today's second round.

*Todd Faircloth* took the first-round lead with 31 pounds, a better than 6-pound per bass average. Eighteen anglers had five-bass limits of 25 or more pounds.

Leeds' *Aaron Martens* weighed in 29 pounds, 2 ounces Thursday, good enough for fourth place.

"I had 23 pounds in the first hour," he said. "I probably threw back six limits over 22 pounds. I had 220 bites today."

Numerous anglers reported catching more than 100 fish on Thursday.

"It was one of those days you dream of having," McClelland said. "I quit fishing at 8 a.m. and just rode around looking at other spots.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

DAMN! I might have to make a trip up there this summer. As for the livewell I think you would be better off using the little one in front of the console. If it is constantly pumping fresh water in then you should be ok with 18 gallons. I would think. We did a few tournaments here last year with about the same size livewell and didnt have a problem. But our bass are a lot smaller too.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

The cooler will be a spare if needed. Hopefully it will be needed from time to time.

Another lake that can produce 20lbs is Lay Lake in April and May. The big females will move into the weeds after they spawn.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jighead (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *nojerseydevil (2/23/2010)* I've got two things for you. first, I would suggest getting something other than a cooler. Second, I want to know where you will catch 20 lbs of Bass???
> ...


I like catching large mouths but mine are out in the blue pond in the shape and size of grouper.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I also have a relatively small live well in my boat - should really be classified as a "bait" well and not a live well.



Here's what I do during the hot summer months to keep my catch alive:



-->Unless I'm running the boat I keep the live-well running - keeps fresh and clean water running through.

-->I freeze some water bottles (16 oz or smaller) ahead of time. During the day, I'll put a frozen bottle (don't take the top off) into the well - just to drop the temperature of the water a tad. I swap these out every now and then. The cooler water - mixed w/ the continuous supply of fresh water from the live well pump - helps A LOT.



As a backup, I DO have a plug-in pump thingee that converts a cooler to a "live-well." I will use it in a pinch, and the key is to swap that water out frequently - like every 30 minutes or so. I just pull the drain plug and use a bucket to put some "fresh" water in. I also leave this pump running continuously to aerate the water and I will use a frozen water bottle in there too.



If you can control the heat and oxygen in the water you'll do good. Just remember: DON'T THROW THE "COLD" FISH BACK IN THE WATER W/O BRINGING THEM UP TO NORMAL WATER TEMPS FIRST. THEY WILL GO INTO THERMAL SHOCK AND PROBABLY DIE.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *lobsterman (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Jighead (2/23/2010)*
> ...




I prefer salty swimmers as well but when you live 280 miles away you take what you can get.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jighead (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (2/24/2010)*
> ...


Hey I understand, I have ripped many many bass lips too. Keep up the good work. I was just messin with you.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great lake. Have you ever fished Lake Martin near Montgomery Alabama? 

NJD


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *nojerseydevil (2/24/2010)*Sounds like a great lake. Have you ever fished Lake Martin near Montgomery Alabama?
> 
> NJD


 

It's been a long time since I've been on Lake Martin. I had to drive to Eclectic, Al which is on Lake Martin last year and that may be the most beautiful lakes I've ever seen. It's very clear and the water is comparablein color of the water to thecolor in Destin or P'cola. As for fishing, the clarity and depth makes it very difficult to fish. If I was headed there I would carry at least one rod spooled with 6 or 8lb flouracarbon.I hear the stripper fishingthereis as good as it gets.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Jighead (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *nojerseydevil (2/23/2010)* I've got two things for you. first, I would suggest getting something other than a cooler. Second, I want to know where you will catch 20 lbs of Bass???
> ...


I shouldn't have made the above statement. In pre-fishing efforts on the lake yesterday.... 11AM til 5PM no fish and no bites. Maybe the bad luck caused by "talking up" the lake are gone and next Saturday's tournament will be better.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Check the rules for the club. I know some clubs will not allow a cooler to be modified into a livewell because of the risk it does run with keeping fish alive. Other than that the only thing i would be worried about is bouncing the fish to death on a long run across the lake. That being a worry on really windy days really. Is it tall or long?


----------

